# smoked tater skins



## shellbellc (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever done smoke tater skins?  I'm thinking either smoking the whole tater, scooping out and leaving the shell, then filling with some cheese and bacon, then putting back in smoker, or baking in the oven, scooping out and adding cheese and bacon, then putting in the smoker to finish...I didn't know if twice in the smoker might be a little too much smoke with them being all exposed and everything the second time in...


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 23, 2007)

I did 6 of these last week, used smaller potatos, they turned out really good. I smoked them 3 hours at 225° with hickory, (I think a higher temp. would be better) they had a good smoky flavor. I did not foil them, made the skin not so soft. I like a crunchy skin if I can get it. Some were not completely done and I nuked them later. They reheat fine.
Oh yeah. Did not scoop the flesh out, just cut in half, put shredded cheese on them and nuked, then served with butter and sour cream and fresh cracked black pepper.
Enjoy!

Smoked Potatoes

These are basically smoked potatoes with an herb and spice rub. Sounds like barbecue to me.
INGREDIENTS:
•8 baking potatoes (Yukon gold's are good for this) 
•1 cup bacon grease, softened, not melted 
•HERB MIX: 
•2 tablespoons ground sage 
•2 tablespoons granulated garlic 
•2 tablespoons dried parsley 
•2 tablespoons salt 
•2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper 
•2 tablespoons sugar 
•2 tablespoons paprika 
PREPARATION:
Wash and dry potatoes. Rub warm, soft bacon grease into the skin of each potato, covering completely. Mix the herbs together; roll each potato in herb mixture, making sure to cover completely. Puncture each potato several times. Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until soft when poked.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 23, 2007)

I am going to try this, thanks Mike!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

Shell -

I do twice baked taters smoked and there great. I wrap them in a damp dish towel and nuke them for about 5 minutes to soften - then scoop out the tater and mix it with bacon, cheese, chives, butter (Bluebonnet margarine) and dill. Then put the guts back in and smoke it. Rub some olive oil on the skins and sprinkle a bit of kosher salt on the outsides. There great and not to much smoke this way.


----------



## wavector (Nov 24, 2007)

After I finish my tater I take the skin that's left over, smoker is still hot, load with whatever and through it on the smoker and just about forget about it. Smoker maybe at about 150-200, so I let it go for while, check on it about every 1/2 hour or so, and then take if off when I think it's ready, and eat it while I'm washing down the smoker for the evening.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 24, 2007)

You all should try this.  I bet you could do this on the smoker with the dutch oven lid off.  You would get crispy skin and smoke flavor.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=6104


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 24, 2007)

i love twice baked taters and never even thought of doing them in the smoker. you people rock!!!!


----------



## policecom (Nov 24, 2007)

I always leave this forum hungry after reading stuff like this.  It sounds like a very tasty treat!


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

Dadblame ya'll, I ain't going back to the store!!! Every time I think I have my menu ready ya'll come up with something else that sounds good. I'll have to try that another time. Tomorrow is a 7.5lb. butt, wicked beans and a fattie.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP we want pics.  Dont let us down!


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

It is on the smoker as I type this and have been taking pics along the way.


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 24, 2007)

Im getting the pre q-view jitters!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah............i thought i saw somewhere on here where someone DID twice smoked taters.............told the war dept bout it, and she liked the idea

i am doing a butt and beans myself today...........no q-view tho........i mean......how many of my butts do you guys want to see.......hehehe

mite take a finished shot tho........


d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

i THOUGHT so

here's the link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=taters


d88de


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

d88de you da man! You always know where to find this stuff.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

i knew there was a link.......i remember  sending the link for mamma to priint out for me..............

haven't tried it yet......in FACT, forgot about it.........next brisket smoke, while the brisket is resting, will be making these............

d88de


----------



## backlash (Nov 24, 2007)

Something else you gotta try with a smoked tater. Smoke plenty so you have leftovers ( I rub mine down with oil, then course garlic salt) Cool them, slice into wedges, and deep fry. Makes some of the best steak fries you ever had.

Ya know, I've been on this forum less than a month, and I've already gained 5 pounds.


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 24, 2007)

smoked taters  mmmmmmm


----------

